# Seltsames Problem mit Acer-Notebook in Spielen



## Acroneos (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo, werte Community!

Ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet, weil ich ein komisches Problem habe mit meinem Notebook, und mir wurde dieses Forum hier empfohlen. Da mein Problem ein wenig komplex ist, bitte ich die hilfsbereiten User hier, sich ein wenig Zeit zu nehmen, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.

Ich habe mir im Herbst ein neues Laptop gekauft bei einer Spar Filiale (Österreich) - ich wollte damit Arbeiten, Internetsurfen, und Spiele spielen, wenn auch nicht immer die aktuellsten.

Folgendes Laptop habe ich mir für 579,- € zugelegt:

Acer Aspire 5536 G mit Windows 7 Home Premium
AMD Turion X2 RM-75 mit 2,2 Ghz
ATi Mobility Radeon HD4570 mit 512 MB
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD-Festplatte
15,6" HD-LCD mit nativer Auflösung von 1366x768 (16:9)

Damit konnte ich vorerst Spiele wie Medieval 2: Total War auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen (Kantenglättung aber AUS, Einheitenzahl NORMAL), Spiele wie Call of Duty 4 genoss ich mit hohen Einstellungen, wobei auch hier die Kantenglättung ausgeschaltet wurde. Aber alles lief prima.

Doch dann kam Empire: Total War. Ich hatte alle Einstellungen auf Mittel, Kantenglättung auf AUS, Einheitengröße auf Mittel - das Spiel lief zwar ruckelfrei - aber: nur etwa zehn Minuten. Während den Schlachten fängt das Spiel plötzlich alle zehn Minuten an, heftig zu ruckeln - für eine Minute, bevor es für etwa zehn Minuten wieder normal läuft. Dieses Problem hatte ich eine Zeit lang nur bei Empire.

Doch dann geschah etwas seltsames - kurz vor Weihnachten konnte ich Empire vollkommen rucklerfrei spielen solange ich wollte - es passierten keine Aussetzer, nichts. Ich probierte sogar die ganze Nacht etwa vier Stunden lang ununterbrochen Empire auf höheren Einstellungen zu spielen - es kam zu keiner einzigen Ruckelphase, es war wirklich toll, dass das Spiel nicht nur super lief, sondern auch noch sehr schön aussah.

Doch als ich nach den ganzen Weihnachtsfeiern wieder an den Laptop kam und Empire so Ende 2009 wieder gestartet habe, waren sie wieder da - zehn Minuten normales Spielen, dann eine Minute Ruckelphase und so weiter. Vor zwei Tagen dann startete ich Call of Duty 4 - auch hier trat das Problem schließlich auf! Verdammt! Dasselbe wie bei Empire. Daher habe ich mich entschlossen, das Problem noch ernster als bisher zu nehmen.

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass es an Überhitzung liegt, und habe mir einen Kühler gekauft: http://picture.yatego.com/images/4124cfee51fda2.8/00049137abb.jpg. Auch habe ich das Laptop mit zwei Hörgeräte-Etuis hochgestellt, um für bessere Lüfterzirkulation zu sorgen, so sieht das ganze nun aus: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5140/foto0287b.jpg, http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/751/foto0288a.jpg ...

Weiters habe ich auch schon am Lüfterschlitz gestaubsaugt, hat nichts gebracht, schließlich steht das Notebook ja auch meistens am Schreibtisch herum, ein paar mal nahm ich ihn schon zur Schule mit.

Also, Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit meinem Notebook helfen, falls es Fragen gibt, ich werde sie alle beantworten – danke!

PS: UPDATE: Ich habe während des Spielens noch einmal CoreTemp laufen lassen - sobald das Ruckeln auftritt, ist die CPU ~ 76°C heiß. Hier der Screenshot dazu: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6599/unbenanntpi.jpg ...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

Könnte schon Hitze sein, vlt. is inzwischen halt zuviel Staub im Lüftungskanal. Nimm doch auch mal Speedfan und/oder Rivatuner, ob du auch die Temp des Grafikchips sehen kannst.

Es muss aber nicht Hitze sein, es kann halt auch sein, dass durch Windows+Treiberupdates, oder auch Virenscanner usw. mehr Ressourcen benötigt werden als zu Anfang, als Windows noch "frisch" war, und daher bist du jetzt nicht mehr 2-3 FPS über der Grenze zum ruckelfreien, sondern 2-3 FPS drunter...  ebenfalls ein Hardwarefresser ist die Sidebar, jedenfalls bei Vista.

CoD4 auf hoch ist aber schon extrem belastend für den den Chip - mein Notebook hat ne ähnlich starke Karte, und ICH find es schon auf mittel grenzwertig... und Empire-TW ist sowieso ein extremer Hardwarefresser, das ist viel anspruchsvoller als CoD4.


----------



## Acroneos (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zwei offene Fragen;

1.) Welche Temperaturen sind für CPUs normal, ab wann wird es gefährlich?

2.) In meinem BIOS kann ich außer RAM-Nutzung und Uhrzeit nichts einstellen - gibt es Programme zum Verändern des Taktes von GPU, CPU etc.?


----------



## Hatuja (7. Januar 2010)

Acroneos schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei offene Fragen;
> 
> 1.) Welche Temperaturen sind für CPUs normal, ab wann wird es gefährlich?
> 
> 2.) In meinem BIOS kann ich außer RAM-Nutzung und Uhrzeit nichts einstellen - gibt es Programme zum Verändern des Taktes von GPU, CPU etc.?



Also mit bei Notebooks würde ich die Finger vom übertakten lassen. Die Kühlung ist dafür ausgelegt, die Komponenten bei Vollast gerade noch so kühlen zu können.

Von deiner Beschreibung würde ich auch als erstes auf ein Temperaturproblem tippen.
Du fängst an zu spielen, es läuft flüssig, die CPU und GPU heizen sich auf. Die Temperatur übersteigt einen kritischen Wert (vielleicht 90 Grad, kenne mich mit AMD CPUs nicht aus). CPU / GPU werden herunter getaktet damit sie nicht überhitzen, die Systemleistung bricht ein und das Spiel ruckelt.  Nach kurzer Zeit intensiver Kühlung (Hörst du vielleicht, ob der Lüfter plötzlich deutlich mehr arbeitet?) ist wieder ein unkritischer Temperaturwert erreicht und die CPU taktet wieder hoch und das Spiel läuft wieder flüssig, solange bis die Komponenten wieder die kritische Temperatur übersteigen.

Könnte eine Erklärung sein. Läuft der Lüfter, sobald es anfängt zu ruckeln, plötzlich deutlich schneller und lauter? Ist das Lüftergeräusch bei Desktop- Anwendungen leiser als früher? Könnte ja sein, das der Lüfter einen weg hat oder sich etwas drin verklemmt hat.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2010)

Also ein Intel hat freigabe bis 105 Grad. Meine damalige 8600GS hat beim zocken schnell 90 Grad erreicht. Diese ist dann aber wegen des Bugs auch verabschiedet worden und darf jetzt im himmel davon träumen, was sie noch alles hätte leisten können

Hatte damals auch ein Acer! CPU Temp bei Volllast ca. 85-90 Grad.
Mit Toshiba = CPU Temp bei Volllast max. 65 Grad nach 1 Std. Prime.

Ich denke das sagt schon viel oder?

Wo der AMD hindarf weis ich nicht, aber der unterschied zwischen Acer und Toshiba ist beachtlich.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Selbst Intel mit seiner höchst komplexen Power/Thermal Design Strategie, kann gegen einige völlig aus der Norm tretende Instruktions Verzweigungen, keine andere Möglichkeit einsetzen, als das sogenannt Panic Bit zu setzten. Damit wird der entsprechende  Kern sofort in den Halt Status gezwungen.  Ohne dieses 'last Bit' kann ein einziges asyncrones Datenwort zum Multi Core Supergau füren.

Schlimmstenfalls sind dann noch alle Piplines, Cachlines und TLBs voll Load, mit Datenworten in falscher Reihenfolge,  die ausserdem Hi/Lo gesplittet, in je einer, pro Kern zugewiesen syncron verwendeten Cacheline, geladen. Der schnellere Kern würde nun einen far call auslösen um das code fragment zurückzubringen. Nun arbeiten 2 Kerne asyncron, wo 1 Prozess  normal genügt, um sequentiellen Code zu verarbeiten. Als nächstes entsteht nun einen Far Call Wettbewerb der Kerne. Diese erzeugten Wide Branches, heizen die CPU in 0 , nix an das Limit. Endweder brennt sie an einer Stelle durch, oder einer der Prozesse bleibt einfach an einer Stelle ,als nicht mehr assoziativ, stehen.  Eine endlose Schange an Warte States kann man noch als das gut ausgehgangen betrachten.     


Ist starker Toback. Ich versteh nicht allzuviel von den Problemen die Intel da hat. Selbst lesesn
Thermische Probleme gibts mehrere.

Das Problem liegt beim Programierer. Wenn der gleichzeitig long oder double Instruktion Streams verwendet, dann sollte bei multi Processing, mindestens wort - syncrones  prefetching in die pipeline geladen werden. 

Das muss man irgendwie schon in der Source organisieren. Der Compiler kann das nicht unterscheiden und compiliert auf blöd in schnellst ausfürbare Rechenschritte.


DAs war jetzt eins der ehr selten auftretenten Probleme, wo es noch eine Lösung gibt.


Ich kann das 
'Spec Update für Core2 - d - ed  - q - eq -dual core mobile CPUS im 45nm Prozess wärmstens empfehlen.

Die Phänomene welche Intel, völlig ratlos und ohne Kommentar bezüglich Ursache und Abhilfe, stehn lassen. Machen das ganze irgendwie amüsand. Zum Glück sind es Probleme die gleich die CPU mit in den Tod reisen.

Intel hat aber im Gegenzug, äusserst effektive Methoden entwickelt und damit an Performance gewonnen und dabei Leistung gespart. 

Da ist so ein Schalt - Bug der nur mal kurz das System einfriert und nur alle heiligen GRabfeldweg auftritt, schon in Kauf zu nehmen

Was AMD angeht. Ich denke, da sind diese Probleme noch heftiger, da AMD ja sofort auf natives multi prozessing gesetzt hat. quasi Live Beta Test. Wie verhält sich die CPU, wenn eine, der fast endlose möglichen Kombination, einen ungewönlichen Verlauf nimm.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

ähhmm ja kannst du das auch mal kurz übersetzten? Ich hab was von stehengeblieben Prozessen verstanden, worauf sich die CPU selbst zerstört, weil auf gut deutsch die Notabschaltung ausfällt.  Aber noch läuft sein Notebook ja.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Ne, genau andersum. Das Panik Bit hat die Aufgabe einen möglichen CPU Tot zu verhindern.

Wie gesagt. Gerade die Fehlerbeschreibung von Intel, sind extrem starker Toback für alle nicht Mathematik Professoren. 

Es gibt auch noch ein weiteres thermisches Problem, dass sich nur auf die Penryn Core 2 Duo S - Klasse bezieht(22x22mm pack size).

Das Erweiterte Thermal Monitoring funktioniert nur mit einem Workaround.

Grund dafür ist die kleine Package Size der CPU. Dadurch sind die Zeiträume der Temp. Schwankung noch kürzer als beim 36x36mm Bruder. Als Folge können die interne ermittelten Temp Daten nicht mehr als tatsächliche Werte angesehen werden, da zum Zeitpunkt des ermittelten Ergebnisses bereits eine weitere Abkühlung bzw. Erwärmung aufgetreten sein kann. Für den Prozessor Typ muss beim Temp überwachen, der von Intel eingebaute Workaround (Beta Bit) gesetzt werden. Dieses besagt, dass auf die ermittelte Temp. noch einen Toleranzwert addiert(beim erwärmen, sub beim abkühlen) werden muss. Dennoch kann man den endgültigen Wert nicht als 100% tatsächlichen Wert bezeichnen, da es im Moment keine Möglichkeit gibt vorherzusehen, ob die CPU nicht genau in dem Moment, von Load auf Idle oder umgekehrt, wechselt.


Wichtig ist ist im Prinzip zu verstehen, warum manches Programm schlechter oder besser läuft, es liegt an der Thermal Steuerung, die die CPU notfalls bremst oder beschleunigt. Schlechte Programmierung führt eventuell dazu, dass die CPU z.B. nach jedem 2ten Takt einem Wartezyklus unterliegt.


----------



## Acroneos (8. Januar 2010)

Danke ür eure konstruktiven Beiträge.

Nein, der Lüfter wird nicht lauter oder leiser er läuft normal weiter...

Ich frage mich jetzt aber, warum er kurz vor Weihnachten auf einmal so gut lief, ohne zu ruckeln, wie oben beschrieben...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt: vlt. gab es Updates für windows, Treiber oder Tools, die einfach etwas mehr Ressorcen fressen als fürher, und du warst im Spiel sowieso immer grad an der Grenze zu ruckelfrei, so dass es jetzt eben grad so nicht mehr geht.


----------

